# Monarka Canister Pre-Filter



## specks (Dec 25, 2010)

Try measuring the inlet and outlet with a measuring tape.


----------



## tobystanton (Jun 27, 2012)

I purchased it online, It did not have the specs when I ordered it.


----------



## tobystanton (Jun 27, 2012)

bump =P


----------

